# Searching for Smileys game!



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I will give you a emotion, theme, etc. and you find smileys that match the theme,emotion,etc! (try to find *NEW* smileys.. not just plain ole ones.)
Every once and a while I pop in and give you a new theme! How about it? *Lets find SMILEYS!*
Remember to follow the RULES! :
------------------------------------------------
1. please post smileys that are proper and good ... 
2. Never put impolite or unkind smileys .... 
3. Have fun and choose good smileys !!!
4. I want this thread to reflect and show me and what I think is proper so PLEASE  put ONLY proper smileys !!!





 Theme: Shocked smileys!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

This sort-of fits in the theme!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

More please!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2012)

These are literally shocked smilies!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Eating smileys !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2012)

[/












]


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Writing smileys! I'm loving this!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2012)

This one is a little more challenging!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Puzzle smileys! (goes both ways .. puzzled smileys and PUZZLE smileys!)


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Searching keep searching!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Come on people !!!  I want all ya'll smiley lovers to come with their smileys!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Goat SMILEYS!!! (I'm giving you a EASY one!)


----------



## peachick (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

YAH!!! Now .... BLUSHING SMILEYS!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Cow smileys


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 31, 2012)

.











.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 3, 2012)

smileys that are running 
 after a few people post, anyone can suggest a topic!


----------

